# Land to lease in Floyd County???



## Bambibuster21 (Jun 30, 2010)

Does anyone know of a lease or club that is looking for one or two more members in or around Floyd County?


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 30, 2010)

There is a big club up there by you but I wouldn't wish that on an enemy..
BrewMonkey has a club not far from you. Send him a PM he will get you some details. He is a great guy.


----------



## Steyrhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Contact David Taylor with Buck Fever HC.  David is a good guy and has a nice property.  Cel  706-331-4199.  May have to leave a message.  http://buckfeverhuntingclub.tripod.com/
It may not be updated, but will give you some info.
Good luck,        Wade Smith


----------



## Bambibuster21 (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't know if this will help but I do have a degree in Wildlife Technology from ABAC


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Boggs Farm*

I don't know much about it other than hear-say but from what I have heard its a waiting list and it is bow,handgun, and muzzleloader only. However its in the middle of the Berry WMA and is pretty full of wildlife. I think its only about 400 or 500 acres though... Supposedly you can contact Inland paper or Inland tree company and lease parts of there land but its pretty $$$$$$$$ you would need to get members and start a lease club maybe do a long term commitment.. 

 So if your anything like me all this information says "crap... more public land huntin this year"....


----------



## greyghost (Jul 5, 2010)

Grey from Buck fever hunting club We are still looking for member's, have a few openings, here is the web page. it is new due to several things that has past....
http://buckfeverhuntingclub.webs.com/


----------

